# Another triple spikes thaianum



## poozcard (Jan 5, 2012)

4 spikes from 2 growths.
Apart from one in this thread : http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21086
we found new strange one here

:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:

1 spike from the lower growth.

3 spikes from the upper growth.
--- 1 coming from top
--- 1 coming from left leaf
--- 1 coming from right leaf

The blurry photo was taken by my friend in Krabi.
Hope i can take a better pic when i visit his collection next month.








Happy new year to all of you.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks like being a real 'crazy' plant !!! A more detailled pic would be great!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 5, 2012)

That's messed up man! Blows my mind for what a paph is!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 5, 2012)

What did you feed it???!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2012)

I'll take it!


----------



## Rick (Jan 6, 2012)

This looks like pretty bright light.

Is this ideal for thaianum?

My seedlings are putting on some new leaves and look stable enough to go out to the GH, but I haven't figured out if I want to put them in a warm bright or cooler/shaded location.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 7, 2012)

Cool!!!!!


----------



## poozcard (Jan 7, 2012)

Rick said:


> This looks like pretty bright light.
> 
> Is this ideal for thaianum?
> 
> My seedlings are putting on some new leaves and look stable enough to go out to the GH, but I haven't figured out if I want to put them in a warm bright or cooler/shaded location.



cooler bright would be the best IMO


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## s1214215 (Jan 7, 2012)

Good growing Montri.

I heard some insanity the other day. Apparently some botanists now are suggesting thaianum is really just a dwarf niveum.. You can see me rolling my eyes. What say you Montri.. I bet you will agree with me it is very different to niveum

Brett


----------



## poozcard (Jan 7, 2012)

s1214215 said:


> Good growing Montri.
> 
> I heard some insanity the other day. Apparently some botanists now are suggesting thaianum is really just a dwarf niveum.. You can see me rolling my eyes. What say you Montri.. I bet you will agree with me it is very different to niveum
> 
> Brett



Hi Brett,
It is quite distinct to each other.

The similarity is the way of spiking which they both having sheet facing down while stretching the bud. Then finally heads up just before the flower starts opening.
This habit you will never find from any godefroyae or leucochilum or even angthong.


The differences are that every thaianum has spots inside the pouch.
And every thaianum has no spot on dorsal sepal.


----------

